

Java ME regains second most popular mobile OS rank - Terretta
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/01/if-android-is-so-hot-why-has-java-me-overtaken-it/

======
alexchamberlain
Not sure how relevant this data is. Android became number 2 for a very short
amount of time, and so I question how accurate this claim is.

This article suggests a different story:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/29/comscore-apple-grows-
market...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/29/comscore-apple-grows-marketshare-
from-9-8-to-11-2-but-samsungs-still-top-oem/)

~~~
rsynnott
Measuring a completely different thing. This is mobile web usage, the Comscore
thing is sales data. Android mobile web usage has never kept up with its
soaring marketshare, for whatever reason.

------
jfruh
How exactly is Java ME an "operating system"?

~~~
bad_user
Don't fret about it - this is perfectly in line with the browser being
considered an OS by the same people [1]

In their vocabulary OS == "platform" and while these notions are sometimes
interchangeable, in regards to market-share that's really comparing apples to
oranges.

Three reasons for that - (1) Java ME could start being distributed on Android
phones (God, I hope not) + (2) Java ME is not a standard you can rely on and
Nokia/Symbian and Samsung/Bada could always ditch Java ME, effectively killing
it + (3) Java ME is as potent as Java's browser plugin is - good distribution
numbers, poor apps, unsatisfied customers and in general a plague.

[1]
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2006/10/01/8387120/)

------
ch0wn
Thank you for rephrasing the headline before submitting.

------
jsight
Is there any chance that this includes other uses of embedded Java (eg, Bluray
players)?

~~~
tintin
Don't think so. Don't forget how many 'normal' phones there still are being
sold.

~~~
jsight
Sure, but how many of these are being used to browse the web? The description
in the article just uses the vague term "embedded systems, such as the low-
cost feature phones".

Without some details on what is really happening, this data isn't very
interesting, IMO.

------
Terretta
Article focuses on Android and Java ME trading places, but graph suggests an
iOS vs Java ME tradeoff in October '11. Measurement error?

~~~
rsynnott
All of NetApplications' graphs wobbled a bit in October; probably a change in
the way they do things.

------
shareme
the numbers and claim are being massaged.. the tradeoff was iphone vs javame
not javame vs android..

look for other questionable numbers coming as its right before some more court
stuff via Oracle vs Google..never underestimate Oracle's desire to massage
numbers

~~~
rsynnott
On the (rather dubious) basis that Oracle controls NetApplications, surely
they'd massage Android numbers _up_, so as to make a case for greater damages?

~~~
drivebyacct2
As far as I understand, Oracle's claims against Google have kind of been
laughed out of the court in the last week or so.

------
dextorious
TL;DR: Obsolete mobile development technology few care about and even less
love, still exists in phones.

